# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  voorstellen

## helgareijnders

hoi ik ben helga, medische achtergrond, herseninfarct 2009, aortaklep gekregen in 2009, baarmoeder verwijderd 2010, huidziekte cdl 2014, overgang nu en daar heb ik veel vragen over

----------

